# Goose calls



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

I have never owned a goose call..... I have always relyed on others for their calling... This year I am thinking about geting one... anyone have some suggestions on which brand/make. Not looking to spend big $ and I would also be interested in a cd on how to use. Any help I would appreciate!


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... php?t=9869

Been lots of threads on this one. Maybe this will help.


----------



## Remington06 (Mar 7, 2005)

Brownings Lights Out made by hammerdown is a great CD, it might be hard to find, but I have a few on hand $15 pm if interested


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

I take it your looking for a short reed which is far and away the most versatile. Here are some manufacturers that make polycarbonate calls that are generally from $16 on up to $50. If you can borrow someone else's for a little while and learn how to make different sounds that a short reed makes, it will be much easier when choosing. I hate to buy a call that I can't try first.

- Buck Gardner Calls (Canada Hammer II)
- winglock calls
- Trutone calls
- Haydel's game calls
- RNT Goozilla

I think far and away the best instructional video on short reed goose calling is Shaun Stahls 'Honker Talk' $20. He's the owner of Fowl pursuit videos, don't know if they have a site or not. I know places like sportsmans ware house, gander mountain and places like that carry it. good luck....


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

I agree with BirdShooter. Honker Talk is by far the best instructional DVD on the market. If you prefer a CD try Breakthrough II from Dave Smith.
These will get you calling. As far as calls under $50.00, again I must agree, but don't overlook Zinks new polly calls. Also keep in mind that if you spend a mere $10 more, some of the "big name guys" offer some fantastic polly calls. Grounds super mag, Sean Manns express shorty, Foils meat grinder just to name a few. Good luck.

Gunny


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

I agree with BirdShooter. Honker Talk is by far the best instructional DVD on the market. If you prefer a CD try Breakthrough II from Dave Smith.
These will get you calling. As far as calls under $50.00, again I must agree, but don't overlook Zinks new polly calls. Also keep in mind that if you spend a mere $10 more, some of the "big name guys" offer some fantastic polly calls. Grounds super mag, Sean Manns express shorty, Foils meat grinder just to name a few. Good luck.

Gunny


----------



## Bull_Can (Apr 30, 2004)

It all depends on how much you plan on using it. If you just want something that has a good her-honk to it that can get you by when out hunting alone, or adding some honks when out with your group...just by a Long Honker goose call. Sounds nice, easy to blow and low investment. Sure, if you are looking at getting into calling seriously...look into the short reeds (Grounds/Foiles, etc), but if you just want a goose call around your neck and sound like a goose w/o practicing 24/7 and spending $$...go with the Big River Long Honker.

It is all up to how you want to use it. I have two guys in my crew that I would cringe if someone handed them a nice short reed...they would sound like a dying rabbit! And they don't want to put the effort into calling...they just like to add the simple honks to my calling...and it sounds fine (at least the geese think so). Some calls may be the best, but not the best for you.


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your hepl!


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

RNT Goozilla!


----------

